# When its not PMS.



## Saoirse (May 16, 2010)

WHY is PMS always, always, ALWAYS blamed for a woman's bad mood.

I could have legitimate complaints, peeves, annoyances and vexations, but the moment I make myself heard I get PMS comments.

I get it at home, work, with friends... men AND women!

If I am in a crappy mood and its because of PMS, I will be the first to let people know... but do not fucking assume that Im "just" PMSing when I speak up and say I don't like something.

piashdgfpSIODJF[sdijf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tracii (May 16, 2010)

You are just in a bad mood............right?


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

omg that is soo one of my pet peeves.

and by the way men get pms worse than us lol I have changed pms for men to mean 

Permanent Male Syndrome 

life isnt all about pms and we often have legitimate stuff that if people dont want to hear or listen to they will classify as that sadly.


----------



## Saoirse (May 16, 2010)

Tracii said:


> You are just in a bad mood............right?



hahaha actually I was in the bad mood yesterday. And then I got the PMS comment.


----------



## indy500tchr (May 17, 2010)

I only get asked this by my male friends. It's their "witty" response to my legitimate anger at them.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 17, 2010)

This reminds me of the verse from Ani Difranco's song _Not a Pretty Girl_:

_i am not an angry girl
but it seems like i've got everyone fooled
every time i say something they find hard to hear
they chalk it up to my anger
and never to their own fear
imagine you're a girl
just trying to finally come clean
knowing full well they'd prefer you
were dirty and smiling_

A lot of people like to dismiss someone's legitimate anger or negative feelings because it is easier than actually being with them in it, or owning up, or dealing with it. Sigh.


----------



## nikola090 (May 17, 2010)

I usually don't send many PM's even if I like knowing many people here...but I can imagine how people feel receveing tons of PMs not so polite


----------



## Ruffie (May 17, 2010)

The other side of this issue is that even if we do have a valid point about WHY we are angry when we are PMS-ing it gets swept under the rug under the woman being irrational becaue it is that time of the month. I was angry last week because people who had said they were gonna do things didn't and basically were lazy asses and had all kinds of excuses for me when I called them on their empty promises. Then when I got angry it was blamed on my PMS which granted might have ramped me up a little more, but considering these things have been on going undone projects I think the anger had more to do with that than the hormones.


----------



## truebebeblue (May 17, 2010)

The "oh you must be PMSing" thing is a way to 'explain' why a woman might be angry. Like we are not entitled to anger. Ridiculous. This comment is likely to make me MORE angry. 



True


----------



## Tau (May 18, 2010)

nikola090 said:


> I usually don't send many PM's even if I like knowing many people here...but I can imagine how people feel receveing tons of PMs not so polite



Oh God this made me laugh! Please don't think I'm laughing at you nikola - I know you're not a first language english speaker - but it was just such a perfect moment of misunderstanding LOL!


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna (May 18, 2010)

truebebeblue said:


> The "oh you must be PMSing" thing is a way to 'explain' why a woman might be angry. Like we are not entitled to anger. Ridiculous. This comment is likely to make me MORE angry.
> 
> 
> 
> True



I totally agree. As if we are ont allowed to have any feelings at all. Well said. :bow:


----------



## Saoirse (May 18, 2010)

Phew! Im glad Im not the only one who has noticed this. I thought maybe I was just PMSing.


----------

